# FF: Endlers, Neon Tetras, Otos, Pygmy Cory



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright so it looks like I might have to get out of the hobby for a bit... I can't bear to part with my betta & my goldfish so I am just breaking down my two highest light tanks. For livestock I have:

About 40 Endlers Livebearers (Males, Females and Juvies)
10 Neon Tetras
3 (Maybe 4) Otocinclus Catfish
1 Lone Pygmy Cory

Not asking anything for them... just want them out of my hair and into a good home ASAP!

P/U in Maple Ridge (around 227th and 116th). Thanks for looking!


----------



## D-Man (May 1, 2010)

I'll take them if they aren't already spoken for. I'm sending a PM.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I would also like them if they are still available


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

All spoken for; will lock when transactions are confirmed


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I can come and pick up the ottos tomorrow around 10 30. My number is 604-537-6508 call me!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

All spoken for, last 20 Endlers pending pickup. Will close when they are gone


----------



## tarinalynn (Oct 26, 2010)

is is safe to assume this long later all your endlers were spoken for?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Huh?????? Post from July???? Where did you dig this out??? LOL


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well really it should be closed


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Eep! Yep they're long gone... can we close our own threads these days or do we need the mods to do it?


----------



## shungo (Apr 21, 2010)

i think we can close our own threads now.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

You can clOse it. There should be a sticky somewhere about closing


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

TCR said:


> You can clOse it. There should be a sticky somewhere about closing


sometimes it doesnt work and mods have to do it.

Effox! I summon thee!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Closed. I'm dropping the ball these days, 14 hours... Yikes!


----------

